# Herbs for anxiety



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone know the best herbs to take for anxiety?

I heard Kava Kava was the best.....


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

no! passion flower, i take it to, it's sooo good!


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Valeriane root.there are teas of it
very good to reduce anxiety


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Ginseng is well known for it's ability to reduce stress and anxiety. i take 100 mg of panax ginseng every morning. i don't recommend taking much more than that. i took 500 mg of panax ginseng once and it made my anxiety exceptionally worse. if you want some solid answers, just google anxiety herbs.


----------

